# Jews attacked in Sydney



## novasteve (Oct 27, 2013)

Five people hospitalised after brawl in Bondi

Something tells me that if some white christian rednecks types had done this their identies would have been revealed. So libbies: What are you hiding?


----------



## novasteve (Oct 27, 2013)

Noomi, any insight?


----------



## mike55 (Oct 27, 2013)

It will be Muslim immigrants doing this.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2EI5vx-bVM]Four Pakistani Brothers Gang Rape Young White Girls in Sydney - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Oct 27, 2013)

Bondi beach is beautiful!


----------



## bianco (Oct 27, 2013)

Five people hospitalised after brawl in Bondi

_Police said four men, aged 27 to 66, and a 62-year-old woman were walking along Blair Street when a group of eight males started hurling abuse and assaulting them at 12.30am on Saturday. _

#####

Not a good idea...*The bad people lurk in the shadows, waiting to pounce...the moment you get security careless. *



_Mr Faktor said the victims were wearing skullcaps and told him the attack felt like it went for about 15 minutes. _

#####

Sitting ducks...and the foxes pounced.

No way known to man that I'd walk on those streets or any streets in Sydney/anywhere else in Australia after dark.
Most of the population are peace-loving people who would not harm anyone.
But not all. A certain percentage are bad people.

It's safe on those streets during the day, but not after dark, especially late night and early am.
Best to travel from function to home by car or taxi.

Bianco was born in a Jewish hospital near Bondi at the end of WW2.
His blonde, blue-eyed frau mommy seeking accommodation for the birth of her baby.
She was welcomed and treated with the utmost care.
Shame the same treatment was not handed to these Jewish folk.


----------



## bianco (Oct 27, 2013)

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Anti-Israel bullies' hard-centre bites in chocolate shop campaign *


IN Brisbane next Saturday, a group of anti-Israeli protesters will march on a Jewish-owned chocolate shop as part of a radical national campaign that risks morphing into an ugly platform for anti-Semites. 
The targeting of the Israeli-owned Max Brenner chocolate shop chain in Australia by a coalition of anti-Israeli groups is testing the limits of the law, ethics and tolerance. Nineteen protesters were arrested and three policemen injured early last month when a rally outside a Max Brenner shop in Melbourne, similar to the one planned for Brisbane, turned violent. _

#####

Anti-Israeli protests could've played a part in this attack.


----------



## bianco (Oct 27, 2013)

It's already being reported widely;

Australia: Muslim mob severely injures five Jews in unprovoked anti-Semitic attack - Jihad Watch

Trio questioned over ?antisemitic? attack & assault on 5 people in Bondi | News and Views from Jews Down Under


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 27, 2013)

bianco said:


> It's already being reported widely;
> 
> Australia: Muslim mob severely injures five Jews in unprovoked anti-Semitic attack - Jihad Watch
> 
> Trio questioned over ?antisemitic? attack & assault on 5 people in Bondi | News and Views from Jews Down Under



The delicious irony is that Jews **always support multiculturalism** and here they get a taste of the culture clash that is part and parcel of forced diversity.

**only support open-border multiculturalism for predominately White European countries. Israel is immune.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2013)

Australia is a very anti-Semitic place. Mel Gibson was the product of a society which has deep rooted anti-Semitism. Of course Australian authorities would say that the attack was carried out by muslim immigrants. But the reality is Australian authorities encourage this kind of racist behavior towards non-Anglo human beings.


----------



## bianco (Oct 28, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Australia is a very anti-Semitic place. Mel Gibson was the product of a society which has deep rooted anti-Semitism. Of course Australian authorities would say that the attack was carried out by muslim immigrants. But the reality is Australian authorities encourage this kind of racist behavior towards non-Anglo human beings.



Bulldust!

There are strict anti-racism laws...the 1975 Anti Discrimination Act.
Australian authorites have not said one word about the race/ethnicity of the attackers...totally PC.

Of course these days 'Anglos' are the pariahs of Australian society, males especially...laws are being passed in the parliament to discriminate against them in favour of women and cultural and religious minorities.

No Cookies | Herald Sun

2008

_*DISCRIMINATION against dominant white males will soon be encouraged in a bid to boost the status of women, the disabled and cultural and religious minorities. *

The first raft of changes to the Equal Opportunity Act were introduced into Parliament last week. _


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2013)

Full and speedy recovery to our brothers in Australia.


----------



## bianco (Oct 28, 2013)

Indeed.
Looks like they'll all be ok eventually.
A lot shaken up, but don't appear to be seriously hurt.
If not for the intervention of others prepared to stand and fight alongside them, who knows what might've happened.

The bad people seem to sleep during the day and go on the prowl at night.
Nothing much that's good happens on the streets after dark...especially after midnight...it's even worse after 2am.

Not sure if these Jewish folk are from the Orthodox section or not.
Orthodox Jews in Sydney don't drive cars on the Sabbath?
They were campaigning in Bondi some time ago to have the timing of the traffic lights altered so that as pedestrians they wouldn't have to push the buttons on the Sabbath. 
If they're walking on the streets after dark then perhaps the religious law needs updating for safety reasons...it being decreed that they can at least be driven to and from their places of worship by motor vehicle.


----------



## Jughead (Oct 28, 2013)

Would have been nice if one of those attacked had a concealed carry permit (CCW) and was carrying his firearm. I am sure the outcome would have been much different.

By the way does anyone know if Australia allows concealed carry?


----------



## bianco (Oct 28, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Australia is a very anti-Semitic place. Mel Gibson was the product of a society which has deep rooted anti-Semitism. Of course Australian authorities would say that the attack was carried out by muslim immigrants. But the reality is Australian authorities encourage this kind of racist behavior towards non-Anglo human beings.



They actually do just the opposite.

Semite - definition of Semite by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

_1. A member of a group of Semitic-speaking peoples of the Near East and northern Africa, including the Arabs, Arameans, Babylonians, Carthaginians, Ethiopians, Hebrews, and Phoenicians.
2. A Jew.
3. Bible A descendant of Shem. _


It's the People who get outraged and go to war against Semites or anyone else who comes here terrorising women, girls, old folks, families, bashing young teen lifeguards, and declaring a takeover "under new management".
The Jews have given no trouble in Australia.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYiAAxZWyys]Nine Sunday Cover story 2006 cronulla riot - YouTube[/ame]
Nine Sunday Cover story 2006 Cronulla riot .


----------



## bianco (Oct 28, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Would have been nice if one of those attacked had a concealed carry permit (CCW) and was carrying his firearm. I am sure the outcome would have been much different.
> 
> By the way does anyone know if Australia allows concealed carry?



We're not allowed to carry guns of any type, ever.
Not allowed to carry knives, or blades of any type.
No cross bows, no swords, no long bows, no tasers, probably no spear guns either.

If those attacked had've been allowed to carry guns...then so would've the attackers...'equal rights'.
Fist-fight could well have turned into a gun-fight...and all that would entail.


----------



## Jughead (Oct 28, 2013)

bianco said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Would have been nice if one of those attacked had a concealed carry permit (CCW) and was carrying his firearm. I am sure the outcome would have been much different.
> ...


So I gather that Australia is similar to the UK with the gun laws. If one is not allowed to carry his firearm, I wonder what rules are in place to transport the gun when heading to the shooting range?


----------



## bianco (Oct 28, 2013)

In a special and locked case...see advertisement at bottom of page;

http://www.ssaa.org.au/publications/secure-your-gun-safe.pdf


----------



## bianco (Oct 28, 2013)

no 1 morning radio host [talkback] on no1 radio station in Sydney said a couple of hours ago that one of the attackers of the Jewish family is a Pacific Islander boy[Tonga, Samoa, NZ etc]...not a Muslim. 
Muslims mostly live in SW Sydney, a long way from Bondi.
Could be a Pacific Islander gang who attacked the Jewish family...could be one Pacific Islander boy in a gang of multi-races.
The victims know, those who came to help the victims know, the govt man/cops know, but no one is talking.

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_THE mother of a boy accused of an anti-semitic bashing in Bondi has denied her son is racist, citing she works in a Jewish nursing home. _

#####

Maybe he's not, maybe he is, who knows.
One tries to raise one's children the right way, but one cannot be with them 24/7.
If only the boy had been tucked up in bed at home at 12.30am.

Will the mother be sacked for the actions of her son?


----------



## trandiode (Dec 16, 2013)

The news video on the attack showed glimpses of the attackers ! They were not Caucasian neither would they have been born in Australia !


----------

